# Feeders that you guys use



## Mantida (Oct 27, 2007)

I did a search in this thread to see what most people use as feeders and didn't really find anything. What do you guys use for feeders this time of year since winter is rolling in? What do you commonly use as wild feeders you find in the summer?

I know the most common feeders for winter months are cricks, bluebottles and greenbottles, houseflies, roaches, hydei and melanogaster. And waxworms, mealworms, superworms, and phoenix worms. However I've seen some of you guys breeding pests like indianmeal moths and such. On a side note, I've also seen the occasional feedings of pinkies and fish. Currently I'm keeping d. hydei, cricks, and phoenix worms, though I know I'll have to move on to flying insects like houseflies once my orchids grow up. Any of you guys use anything different from what I listed? Got anything you recommend?

For summer months, I know that wildcaught moths, flies, skippers, butterflies, grasshoppers, locusts, katydids, caterpillars, dragonflies and damselflies, and honeybees are popular with the larger mantids. I also've read about occasional feedings of spiders, wasps, hornets and lizards. Any variations to what you catch in the summer months?

Also, have any of you guys tried breeding large moths? Not like waxworm moths or indianmeal moths, but actual bulky, 1 inch sized ones? I'm actually thinking about breeding skippers, but the problem is right now it's too cold to find some this time of year.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2007)

Crickets, blue bottle flies, and two kinds of fruit flies. Also use whatever I find outside.


----------



## Precious (Oct 27, 2007)

The only feeders I "breed" are my fly cultures. I buy crix and blue bottle larvae and catch lots of flying things in the warmer months. I used to raise butterflies and they're easy enough. Ed's Flymeat sells a set up for rearing silk worm moths. Check that site out if you haven't already. I haven't found food my mantids seem to enjoy more than moths (maybe bumble bees). I like Ed's and they have everything you need.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 29, 2007)

Living in FL, I guess you could say I'm spoiled when it comes to catching insects for prey. Currently, this last week or two has been amazing insect catching weather. Teams of butterflies, bees, and dragon flies are zooming about. Of course on the down side, it is still so hot out you will be sweating within minutes if you go out during the heat of the day.

Only prey items I have kept are crickets, fruit flies, and meal worms. Generally all I keep are the crickets, and the rest of the diet is exculsivly wild caught. I don't even usually bother with fruitflies for when the mantises are nymphs.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 29, 2007)

Screw pinkies - they have chemical stuff in them, unless the worms are white, don't buy them - if you do - wait for them to hatch, flies can be roughly 40% of the diet - but you should give some months as well - this is the best source of nourishment for mantids.

Moths of any sort are very comfortable feeders - you just dump a load of whatever they feed on, and everything is self-sufficient - no fungal infestation, their colonies do not stink - and moths themselves are harmless and easy to catch...

Plus - you have to remember that most mantids are adapted to hunt only flying insects (H. Coronatus, I. Diabolica, P. Paradoxa), so it is a good idea to always have some flying feeders handy


----------



## joossa (Oct 29, 2007)

I am still using wild house flies. They are still very plentiful outside. I sometimes also use bees, butterflies, and moths as well.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 29, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Screw pinkies - they have chemical stuff in them, unless the worms are white, don't buy them - if you do - wait for them to hatch, flies can be roughly 40% of the diet


 I think by pinkies he is talking about baby mice. Never heard the word used to describe worms. :blink:


----------



## Mantida (Oct 29, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Screw pinkies - they have chemical stuff in them, unless the worms are white, don't buy them - if you do - wait for them to hatch, flies can be roughly 40% of the diet - but you should give some months as well - this is the best source of nourishment for mantids.Moths of any sort are very comfortable feeders - you just dump a load of whatever they feed on, and everything is self-sufficient - no fungal infestation, their colonies do not stink - and moths themselves are harmless and easy to catch...
> 
> Plus - you have to remember that most mantids are adapted to hunt only flying insects (H. Coronatus, I. Diabolica, P. Paradoxa), so it is a good idea to always have some flying feeders handy


Yeah, by pinkies I mean baby mice.

What kind of moths do you use as feeders? Waxworm moths dont eat and die off quickly so I gave up on them, and they're the only moths that I know of that can be easily obtained at the pet shop.


----------

